

Ask HN: Is the "SEO is Snake Oil" Myth Dead? - scottkrager

I've noticed a considerable drop in the "SEO is Snake Oil" meme this last year.<p>Will the myth die totally in 2011?
======
ryanto
seo matters - its hard to create an argument against that.

certain seo practices, generally promoted by the firms claiming to get you to
the #1 spot in google, are snake oil.

